# Hey Ref! Are Ya Blind??



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2012)

I do actually hate basketball but having a father who is NUTS about it I'm being made to watch a LOT of it. 
Scanning the news I saw this headline and was curious. What I saw, included me in the list of people who are outraged at this high-school kid's flagrant and *brutal* fouls. How in the hell does the refs NOT see these is amazing. Read article and watch the video, (it's one of those annoying ones that show the same thing 5-7 times, as if we didn't catch it the first or 2nd time) you'll probably be outraged too.
http://rivals.yahoo.com/highschool/...calls-at-basketball-ga?urn=highschool-wp10756

To me it's watching a big dumb kid who doesn't have a clue to the meaning of the phrase "non-contact sport". He shouldn't be allowed to play ANY sports no matter how "big cuddly and people love him" he might be. He has or doesn't have any sense of wrong and the fact that he gets away with it so often just blows your mind. 
If it were me I'd take his knee out permanently with a good hard kick and that way he won't be a danger to other players... ever!


----------



## Pedantix (Jan 5, 2012)

He's a bully. He's just using his size and weight to dominate the smaller players on the other team in a completely unsportsman-like way. I like how his coach says, "This makes him look so bad. Off the court he's just a big teddy bear.", Yea, well your job is to make sure ON the court he's not a cheatin SOB. :rules:

I'm with you in that I'm really not a basketball fan, but this is pretty ridiculous. That fifth clip where the kid practically does a gainer could have really messed him up. That's why Martial Arts is my sport. Bein a big bulky bully only works till some lil guy half your size who knows what he's doin puts you in your place.


----------



## harlan (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the 'hidden technique' he's got going. By the fifth, and most well-captured shot, it's evident.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well...  When they see pros and college basketball players not being held to the rules, it's no surprise that they don't play by them, either.  But the real problem here is the coaching.  If you watch, you see less obvious, but equally foul actions by other players on the same team.  42 and 34 are the most obvious, but others are also playing awfully rough...    34 should have been ejected, and should be barred from playing -- at least until he fights in a couple of MMA events!


----------

